# Lounge > Entertainment World >  >  Random Video Thread

## Lunaire

Post any videos you'd like to share!  ::):

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## 1



----------


## Cuchculan

The goat makes this song much better.

----------


## Lunaire

> The goat makes this song much better.



Bahahaha this may just be the best remix _ever_.  :Rofl:

----------


## Cuchculan

I simply think she should team up with a goat for every song she brings out. Make an improvement on her music.

----------


## Lunaire

The text-to-speech in this game is pretty great:

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Because I can...(though it might be taken down)....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME6PmWwz2Sk

Your welcome.

*Admin Note: Original post edited by administrator to remove video embedding. Please be advised that the posted link contains partial nudity.*

----------


## Cuchculan

> Because I can...(though it might be taken down)....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ME6PmWwz2Sk
> 
> Admin Note: Original post edited by administrator to remove video embedding. Please be advised that the posted link contains partial nudity.
> 
> Your welcome.



Dear Lord. LOL Very good.

----------


## Lunaire



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha



----------


## Doseone



----------


## Doseone

If you've never seen a rap battle, this might be a good introduction to it.

----------


## fetisha



----------


## JamieWAgain

#thesecondsong

----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## JamieWAgain



----------


## fetisha

I meant to post this back in march but I forgot

----------


## Lucid



----------


## Lunaire

Been loving Joel Haver videos. ( ◠‿◠ )

----------


## Cuchculan



----------


## Cuchculan

Got to love this. New Zealand and the Haka, only the Irish fans drown it out with their singing.

----------


## Cuchculan

@CeltAngel
 have a listen to this. Have to be in a stadium just to take it all in.

----------


## CeltAngel

> @CeltAngel
>  have a listen to this. Have to be in a stadium just to take it all in.



That's fantastic. I love all the singing that goes on at European sporting events. My Dad used to take me to football games when I was young, but usually all Australian crowds can muster is an incredible amount of profanity.  :: 

I saw the Irish rugby team play once, but they were playing at a small local ground against a representative team, not Australia, so there wasn't a big atmosphere. The Irish won as you'd expect, but I don't think anyone really cared who won, it was just a fun night out.  ::):

----------


## Ironman

11:01 https://youtu.be/8zYeyFFps4M?t=661

----------


## Cuchculan

This is what happens if your flight is delayed in Ireland. Sure where else would you get it?

----------


## Nyctophilia

Lol _really_ weird that they think this (any scene from this film really,) needs defending when it's one of the greatest animated films of all time. Like if I just search now... Yup it's #2 on this Rolling Stone list:

https://www.rollingstone.com/movies/...a-1940-208661/

Number 7 on this list:

https://www.empireonline.com/movies/...imated-movies/

Number 4 on this list:

https://www.imdb.com/list/ls053184993/

I think it would rarely not make the top 10. I can't overstate this btw:





> Originally released in Japan on 20 July 2001 by distributor Toho, the film received universal acclaim,[12] grossing $395.8 million at the worldwide box office.[a][13] It is frequently regarded as one of the best films of the 21st century as well as one of the greatest animated films ever made.[14][15][16] Accordingly, it became the most successful and highest-grossing film in Japanese history with a total of ?31.68 billion ($305 million).[17] It held the record for 19 years until it was surpassed by Demon Slayer: Kimetsu no Yaiba – The Movie: Mugen Train in 2020.



His chosen video title is hilarious.

Anyway I was looking for the music.

----------


## rabidfoxes

> Lol _really_ weird that they think this (any scene from this film really,) needs defending when it's one of the greatest animated films of all time.



Yes, also the best Miyazaki imho (not that I've seen all of them). It's made of pure magic which is very comforting to retreat into, just like, say, One Thousand and One Nights and Hauff's stories in literature or Hausu and A Tropical Malady in film.

----------


## Nyctophilia

> Yes, also the best Miyazaki imho (not that I've seen all of them). It's made of pure magic which is very comforting to retreat into, just like, say, One Thousand and One Nights and Hauff's stories in literature or Hausu and A Tropical Malady in film.



It's hard for me to pick a favourite Miyazaki film because there are a few I really liked and yeah I haven't seen all of them either. I think Howl's Moving Castle is probably my personal favourite but Spirited Away is really great too and I think technically the better film.

----------

